# Mausoleum in the wood



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 4, 2014)

A forgotten mausoleum in the forest

1

On top... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Where is god? by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Forgotten graves... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Other side... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Round steps... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Gravestone... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

Coffins... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Mausoleum... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

9

Cross and vandalism... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Nov 4, 2014)

You don't half fine some gems of places! Great stuff...


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, love it !


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent. Ive seen photos of those coffins elsewhere before. I think this is great and makes for some awesome photos. Nicely done


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks so lovely and peaceful there.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 5, 2014)

Really good!! Great find too


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 5, 2014)

Amazing, how you come across these places I'll never know! 
Beautiful photographs as always.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 5, 2014)

Great find though very creepy


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 5, 2014)

Great shots, the coffins are creepy... surprised some local chav hasn't tried to open them!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow!what a find,thank you.


----------



## Pilot (Nov 6, 2014)

Superb find. Amazing those coffins have remained undisturbed - there are some seriously wierd people about out there.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 6, 2014)

That's true... I know another mausoleum, where all coffins where opened from some vandals and thiefs. Thx for all the reactions here...


----------

